# 3rd "Phoenix Rising" CFS Newsletter now available



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

(May be reposted)[Slightly adapted from a message Cort Johnson wrote when sending the newsletter out to subscribers. Tom K.]In this third edition (Nov) we find a CFS researcher publishing a 'novel' that may help explain GWS and CFS. The research section focuses on two studies that may be explain the low blood volume and vascular problems in one subset of POT and CFS patients. This reseach, which centers around angiotensin II and nitric oxide, may have implications for the cardiovascular problems seen in some CFS patients. Another study reveals the presence of yet another opportunistic pathogen in CFS and ties that pathogen to increased oxidative stress. This edition inaugurates a Report From.... series which queries CFS patients around the world on the conditions they face in overcoming this disease. Finally, the MCS story started in the last edition is completed. Please contribute stories, comments, news, etc. to Phoenix Rising. One can access the newsletter at http://phoenix-cfs.org/PR%20I%20III%20Nov%2005.htmTo subscribe go to:http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20subscribe.htm[AOL: Here]


----------

